# Office near Dubai Internet City



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations of where to look at near DIC for lodging?
I have enough for a 1 B/R (in terms of housing allowance).

Any suggestions?

Danka!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For DIC - try Marina, incl JBR, Al Barsha, TECOM if you want to be close.


----------

